# Write, Copy, Delete and Samba.



## shalimar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello again, I have the next problem, I have 2 disks on my machine, 1 is running with FreeBSD 9.1 RC and the other one is empty because I formated it with mkfntfs so I can use it to safe information.
I started a samba with that disk so I can share information on the windows network, all ok then.
The problem is that I can mount the ntfs disk as a normal user but I can not write, copy or delete on the disk.
To make is more simple, what I am looking for is that my user on FreeBSD and the user I made for the samba can write, copy and delete on that disk. Can someone help me please?.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't use NTFS for this. The default NTFS driver on FreeBSD is read-only.


----------



## shalimar (Sep 10, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use NTFS for this. The default NTFS driver on FreeBSD is read-only.



Thank you for your reply but still does not work. I used "newfs" to format it again but I still can not write on it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

Post your smb.conf.


----------



## shalimar (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend here helped me, was a persmissions problem.
He changed it and now it works. Thanks for your time SirDice.


```
# chown -R MyUser:SambaUsr disk/
# chmod -R g+w disk/
```


----------

